# Gluten free beer



## Budgiecougar (31/8/18)

My brother in law is cealiac and has said he has trouble buying gluten free beer.
I told him to drink vodka lol.
Does anyone have a recipe for gluten free beer in a roborew ?
Is it worthwhile attempting ?
It's not for myself and only as a favour so not too fussed if people reckon it's just not worth attempting.
At the moment he drinks corona as he reckons its not as bad on his guts as other beer.
Cheers


----------



## Wolfman1 (31/8/18)

I’m getting a little intolerant of gluten as I get older and have been using clarityferm from white labs. Allegedly it breaks and precipitates a lot of the longer chain proteins that are considered as gluten. It puts the ‘gluten’ count to below what FDA in the states would consider as gluten free. 
Give it a go and see if he copes with it, then it’s easy as all recipes become GF and only $7 a tube. No detectable taste differences that I’ve seen after 6 brews now. 
My wife is a coeliac but she’s no longer a beer drinker and isn’t game to try it anyway. Her reactions are fairly debilitating so she sticks to wine.


----------



## Nullnvoid (31/8/18)

Bandicoot Brewing are just about to release/have released a certified gluten free beer.


----------



## aster1 (31/8/18)

here are a few recipes:
https://homebrew-recipes.com/category/beer-recipes/gluten-free-extract/

only extract unfortunately.


----------



## bevan (31/8/18)

I’ve done the ipa from “grants gluten free Homebrew “ for a friend, apparently it was good (didn’t try it myself), they wanted it again. But for some reason His site doesn’t want to open at the moment.


----------



## Wolfman1 (31/8/18)

I just looked up DIY Dog recipe 171 from brew dog and it’s a normal pale ale with Clarex added to it. They’ve obviously done the recipe testing to be certified gluten free, so the clarity ferm from white labs will do the same thing.


----------



## Tex083 (6/9/18)

I listened to a podcast specific to gluten free brewing recently. 

Check out 
http://www.zerotolerancebrewing.com
It’s a home brew club of glutards


----------



## Schikitar (6/9/18)

Check out Two Bays, they have grain and brew packs for gluten free brewing - https://www.twobays.beer/collections/brew-packs

Just remember that everything you brew with has to be squeaky clean!


----------



## Wolfman1 (6/9/18)

Schikitar said:


> Check out Two Bays, they have grain and brew packs for gluten free brewing - https://www.twobays.beer/collections/brew-packs
> 
> Just remember that everything you brew with has to be squeaky clean!


Wow, that’s pretty cool. Pricey but


----------



## Schikitar (6/9/18)

Yeah, not cheap but good on them I reckon for getting this stuff in, a lot of it has to come in from the US and that wouldn't be cheap! I'm thinking about giving the stout a go..


----------



## xflibble (7/12/18)

It's up to you, but the science says it's not safe to give your coeliac family/friends ''gluten-reduced" beers - 
https://www.forbes.com/sites/samlem...e-sure-your-beer-is-gluten-free/#53f50cb91981

TLDR is your beer will pass a gluten test, but the gluten may still be there.

As others have suggested, try the recipes on https://grantsglutenfreehomebrew.m.webs.com/

Or this:

https://www.groundbreakerbrewing.co...-brewing-releases-gluten-free-homebrew-recipe

There are also lots of recipes here:

https://www.glutenfreehomebrewing.org/recipes/findrecipe.php

Alternatively, buy your gluten-free the friends a copy of Emma Christensen's Brew Better Beer and have them do their own small batch brews. It has some decent GF recipes. The chocolate porter tastes like Cooper's Vintage...


----------



## xflibble (7/12/18)

Oh, have used the Two Bays GF malts as well. Adding a couple of hundred grams to an extract brew will help a lot.


----------

